

Today we moved into our new Facebook building in Menlo Park, California - ricefield
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101999874192881&set=a.612287952871.2204760.4&type=1

======
peapicker
"we designed the largest open floor plan in the world — a single room that
fits thousands of people.

Sounds very unappealing to me.

